# Sarasota Bradenton area fishing



## Rob (May 2, 2008)

Any suggestions for a salt water trip in the Sarasota area around Memorial day?  I would not mind fishing from the shore or booking a chartered trip.  Any suggestions or charter recomendations would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Doyle (May 2, 2008)

I can give you some charter recommendations.  I hooked up Alphachief with a charter here and he had a good time (even though the weather didn't quite cooperate).  There is some decent wade-fishing if you are interested in that.    Let me know what you need and I'll do whatever I can.


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2008)

Doyle,  I appreciate the info.  My mother in law lives down there and we will be there for few days.

So , I would actually be interested in both wade fishing and looking into a charter trip.  I can also get my hands on a kayak to take down there if it is recomended.  

Thanks, 

Rob


----------



## JFKFLA (May 2, 2008)

I got some real nice areas you can fish for snook at night. I worked on a charter boat to put myself through college and I know alot of the captains. Give me a call and I will give you any info you would like. Jerry- 941-809-0024


----------



## Doyle (May 2, 2008)

The captain I hooked Alphachief up with is Mark Howard (AKA Sumo).   He is a great guy and will work his butt off to make sure you have a good time.  Tell him I sent you.   If you want to do some wading,  I'll tell you some good spots.  Let me know where you are staying and I'll try to find some areas convenient to you.

http://www.sumotimefishing.com/


----------



## alphachief (May 2, 2008)

Doyle said:


> The captain I hooked Alphachief up with is Mark Howard (AKA Sumo).   He is a great guy and will work his butt off to make sure you have a good time.  Tell him I sent you.   If you want to do some wading,  I'll tell you some good spots.  Let me know where you are staying and I'll try to find some areas convenient to you.
> 
> http://www.sumotimefishing.com/



Yeah, Mark is a really nice guy.  The weather messed our day up, but Mark worked really...really...really hard to try to make the trip worthwhile (which it was).  Great guide, really nice boat, and some great fishing areas.


----------



## Doyle (May 2, 2008)

Alphachief, the last time I saw Sumo, he was still talking about how much fun he had with you guys.  Apparantly, you made a good impression on him too.


----------



## alphachief (May 2, 2008)

Doyle said:


> Alphachief, the last time I saw Sumo, he was still talking about how much fun he had with you guys.  Apparantly, you made a good impression on him too.



Sumo was probably entertained listening to my (then) 16 year old son talk smack to his dad all day.  To say my son and I are competative when it comes to fishing would be a huge understatement!  We'll probably head down again after summer baseball is over and we'll give him a call to line up a return trip.


----------



## snmc (May 5, 2008)

if you want to stay cheap go to the north or south jetty with some live shrimp


----------



## Doyle (May 6, 2008)

snmc said:


> if you want to stay cheap go to the north or south jetty with some live shrimp



Sounds like you are talking about Venice inlet.  I think he will be further north than that.    That can be a decent spot - although it gets crowded there at times.


----------



## spotsndots (May 6, 2008)

Check out Castaway Charters.  Capt. TJ Stewart.  Great guy and works his tail off.

If your down after school is out, park at the Anna Maria elementary school and wade the flats behind the school for trout.  Popping cork and jigs/shrimp.  2.) Go north to Palmetto and then west to Emerson Point.  Good wade fishing either on the river side or the bay side. 3.) If you can find a place to park and access to the beach, Bean Point which is the northern tip of Anna Maria.  Fish at night with live shrimp on weighted jig head or fishfiner rig.  Extreme redfish action at times along with anything else that swims in the ocean. 4.) Longboat pass at night can also be productive with the above method or 3/4 oz. bucktail jigs.


----------



## Big7 (May 6, 2008)

*skyway bridge*



Rob said:


> Any suggestions for a salt water trip in the Sarasota area around Memorial day?  I would not mind fishing from the shore or booking a chartered trip.  Any suggestions or charter recomendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



The old Skyway Bridge has been turned into two piers.
One on each shore.

I lived in Clearwater a while back and we caught some good Grouper and Snapper, we had to put up with the rays though. They make good bait! That and a few pinfish,
pilchard, greenies and gogleyes should do ya'

Good spot if you don't want to spend the $$$ on a charter.

Good luck!


----------



## huntmstr (May 6, 2008)

If nothing else, you can go onto the north end of Anna Maria Island and cast some live baits or some DOA Terroreyez to the north of the pier on the bay side.  I have picked up lots of nice snook at night around there from the point on back to the pier. Capt. Todd Romine is also one heck of a fisherman and has a great 24' Robin fishing machine.  Dude lives on the water and can put you into a mess of reds, trout and snook.  He's available here: 941-747-3866.


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2008)

*Thank You!*

I really appreciate all of the suggestions and recomendations.  

I have talked to Jerry a few times and can't wait to get down there and fish a little.


----------



## JFKFLA (May 8, 2008)

Hey Rob, getting a couple of things together for you when your down here. I saw where your mother-in-law lives and you are close to some good fishing spots. I was thinking maybe doing a little bit of night shark fishing while your here. What do you think.


----------



## Doyle (May 8, 2008)

JFKFLA said:


> Hey Rob, getting a couple of things together for you when your down here. I saw where your mother-in-law lives and you are close to some good fishing spots. I was thinking maybe doing a little bit of night shark fishing while your here. What do you think.



Maybe we should all get together one day and fish, drink a few cold ones, and swap lies.


----------



## JFKFLA (May 8, 2008)

Doyle said:


> Maybe we should all get together one day and fish, drink a few cold ones, and swap lies.




Hey Doyle that sounds great. What about a day of wading the southflats near the Skyway. Or we could fish the South pier at the Skyway. Maybe put it in the gathering section and see if anyone else wants to meet us out there. What do you guys think.


----------



## nickel back (May 8, 2008)

man yall count me in.... I love to fish the skyway...matter in fact I'm going down the 2nd week of July....I use to live in Tampa about 5 miles from what use to be Seabreeze restaurant.....man they had some good Devil crab cakes.....I also remember when you could fish at the Port Sutton, hung some monster there when I was a kid


----------



## nickel back (May 8, 2008)

Big7 said:


> The old Skyway Bridge has been turned into two piers.
> One on each shore.
> 
> I lived in Clearwater a while back and we caught some good Grouper and Snapper, we had to put up with the rays though. They make good bait! That and a few pinfish,
> ...



+1


----------



## Doyle (May 8, 2008)

JFKFLA said:


> Hey Doyle that sounds great. What about a day of wading the southflats near the Skyway. Or we could fish the South pier at the Skyway. Maybe put it in the gathering section and see if anyone else wants to meet us out there. What do you guys think.



Skyway is a long way for you if I recall.   Actually, my favorite wading spot (when I used to wade) was the Ringling flats.   It gets far less pressure than the skyway area.   I'll have to drive by there and see if the parking area is still accessable.


----------



## Pineyrooter (May 8, 2008)

http://www.topnotchfishing.com/

Tom Jr. stays pretty booked up because he is good and does it full time and I do mean full time. Tom Sr. is a good friend and guides 2-4 days a week. He is a super nice guy and he'll teach you a lot. I'm going out with Sr. 2 days in June for Tarpon & Snook. Give them a call and see if they have any openings. Tell them Sr's Carrabelle (GA) tenant sent ya. Both have super nice boats and you'll enjoy going with either..


----------



## JFKFLA (May 9, 2008)

Doyle said:


> Skyway is a long way for you if I recall.   Actually, my favorite wading spot (when I used to wade) was the Ringling flats.   It gets far less pressure than the skyway area.   I'll have to drive by there and see if the parking area is still accessable.



Not to far but I agree the Ringling flats would be nice, that was a area I had talked to Rob about, Just looking for a place a group of us could fish. Let me know if you find a parking area.


----------



## Rob (May 9, 2008)

Man that all sounds GREAT Too Me!!!!  






JFKFLA said:


> Hey Rob, getting a couple of things together for you when your down here. I saw where your mother-in-law lives and you are close to some good fishing spots. I was thinking maybe doing a little bit of night shark fishing while your here. What do you think.


----------



## Doyle (May 9, 2008)

Sorry guys, no Ringling flats access.  The spot I used to park at now has No Trespassing and No Parking signs all over.   My alternative parking spot was at New College, but their lots now are all by permit.   I guess we'll have to find an alternative location.


----------



## JFKFLA (May 9, 2008)

Just North of the 10th street boat ramp there is a city park(about 15th street or so) right on the bay. I bet we can park there. Or Ringling is not to far from the bridge that goes out to Lido beach and there is all the flats area there., right near Harts Landing Bait House.


----------



## Doyle (May 9, 2008)

The area near Harts is largely dead.   I know the park you are talking about.  The flats there are relatively small.  If you look at the aereal photos on WWW.local.live.com you'll see how massive the flats are just to the northwest of New College/Ringing mansion.   

Don't give up on Ringling yet.  I may have another way to get there.    My little boat won't fish 3 people comfortably, but it could ferry us from the 10th street ramp up to the flats.   It is light enough that if the tide went out and left us high and dry it wouldn't be a big deal to pull it out to deep water.  I haven't fired up the engine for almost a year now, so I'll have to play with it and make sure it runs ok.


----------



## Rob (May 9, 2008)

Man I am getting ready to go fishing - this sounds great!




Doyle said:


> The area near Harts is largely dead.   I know the park you are talking about.  The flats there are relatively small.  If you look at the aereal photos on WWW.local.live.com you'll see how massive the flats are just to the northwest of New College/Ringing mansion.
> 
> Don't give up on Ringling yet.  I may have another way to get there.    My little boat won't fish 3 people comfortably, but it could ferry us from the 10th street ramp up to the flats.   It is light enough that if the tide went out and left us high and dry it wouldn't be a big deal to pull it out to deep water.  I haven't fired up the engine for almost a year now, so I'll have to play with it and make sure it runs ok.


----------



## JFKFLA (May 13, 2008)

Hey Rob, when are you heading down this way. We need to get our plans all set.


----------



## JFKFLA (May 15, 2008)

Hey Rob and Doyle - how about fishing on Sunday the 25th of May.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2008)

Sunday works for me.


----------



## Doyle (May 15, 2008)

Me too.  Jerry, sorry I haven't had a chance to call you lately.  I've been tied up with work.  I'll touch base with you soon though.    I still believe I'll be able to use the little boat to ferry us over to the good wading spots.


----------



## Rob (May 16, 2008)

*Still sounds good too me*

Jerry, I will give you a call this weekend or early next week.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## bethebite (May 16, 2008)

contact, Capt. Jim Savaglio at Inshore Slam Fishing Charters
at. 813-477-7657 or visit his web site htt://www.inshoreslam.com


----------



## JFKFLA (May 16, 2008)

Rob said:


> Jerry, I will give you a call this weekend or early next week.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



Ok- this will be alot of fun - the fish are biting!


----------



## JFKFLA (May 19, 2008)

Rob - are you packed yet!


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Feb 13, 2015)

I would be VERY cautious when dealing with JFKFLA...

A bunch of us gave thousands of dollars to JFKFLA over the course of a couple of years for a hunting lease in Arlington, GA; but he NEVER paid the landowner!

He ripped all us off - including our Dad, some Sarasota County Firefighters, and myself (his brother).

We all found out the hard way that JFKFLA kept all our money when the landowner came out waiving a handgun yelling that we were trespassing and it was then we learned that JFKFLA had been kicked off the property a long time ago.

(It sort of explained why JFKFLA always made plans to meet us on the property to hunt, but never would come out the last year we were hunting the property.)

Anyhow, good luck with any fishing excursions you might get involved in with JFKFLA, but based on the experience of some of our family members (including myself and our Dad) and that of some Sarasota County Firemen,  you may want to take caution if ever getting involved in any type of financial transaction with JFKFLA that involves a hunting lease.


----------



## Rob (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow - this is an old thread and quite honestly brings back memories of a good day fishing with Doyle and Jerry(jfkfla).  We caught quite a few fish that day and he showed me a nice spot to fish, overall a very good day.  I hate you and others had a bad experience, but he took time to show me (someone from out of town) a couple areas to fish around where my mother in law lives.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad all went good for you Rob... Yep, Jerry (JFKFLA) is good at making great first impressions, but eventually he shows his true colors the more one gets involved with him.  Anyhow, keep your lines wet and tight. - John


----------



## chainshaw (Feb 28, 2015)

That is right in the heart of Tarpon season in Boca Grande/Pine Island Sound. That might be worth looking into.

You could also rent a skiff from the Pine Island Marina and head out with some DOAs and popping corks. You will catch the heck out of trout and reds.


----------

